# Almost Live road trip report 3/16



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

7:24 am 3.16.2007

Ok 1st attempt report of almost live report. This one is gonna be a land based road trip to look at a new boat with fishwhistler(Hank). This thread will be updated with pictures and text through out the day with a wireless broadband connection.

Once I figure it all out.. I'm gonna have to do a Live on the water report.

Stay tune... =)











8am

in th car.. typing this.

The set up...
1 broadband connected lap top.
1 inverter
1 optio camera











mission.. Orlando
Checking out the ECC factory and boats










With winds blowing ...(the smoke tower... going sideways) its a good day to be off the water..










Went buy Hank's house.. he's driving so I can do the reporting..

Hank and his lovely wife Sue..











Driving by the Alafia 8:14am.. look I think see LOU!!!





















9am

Just dropped by the molding shop.. pretty cool to see a Lostman lifted from mold.






































My Gladesmen Mold











Off to cracker barrels for some grub =)



ahh...
9:50am good grub at the cracker barrel...
ate too much as usual..

ok off to Orlando now...

for the 2nd half.. the finishing shop..


anyone need aything at basspro? =)



















1203pm... just done leaving the finishing shop.. man very state of the art stuff.. Hank is ready to cut a check!





































Hank and 1/2 of the ECC crew

Thanks guys... it was a good visit!











1.47pm
Man I'm full!... leaving Auburndale from getting my face stuffed of ribs beans, potatoe salad and cole slaw.

I need a Nap! 































Chowing down!.. heart attack time.. 











This will conclude our virtual live report... signing off ... Star date..1.54pm 3.16.2007

Good afternoon everyone.. it was a pleasure
.. next attempt ..hope fully will be on the water report.. =)


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

shoulda stopped by


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

VERY cool, I want to do that! (get a waterproof lap top)





L.R.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Your cracker barrel and BBQ made me drool over it and I'm gotta get some!

Great road trip! Apollobeach Sam!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Well that was something :-/  All they did all day was ride around, eat and look at boats ;D ;D  Where do I put in my application? 

Did you buy something? Do tell 

Neat idea.  Now we expect reports from the boat.


----------

